# Weird cat movie



## Phoenix-Kat (May 5, 2016)

Trying to remember the name of this other 1980's or very early 1990's B movie with cats in it. I think this doctor or scientist is experimenting with something found in cat brains and this guy with a terminal illness comes in asking to be her first human test subject. I can't remember what happens but I think he starts to act like a cat. I wish I could remember the name of that movie. Can anyone help me? I think I may have seen it on Net-flicks.


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 5, 2016)

I know a dark film from the 80's featuring feral cats called Felidae but I don't think this is what you are talking about


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 5, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> I know a dark film from the 80's featuring feral cats called Felidae but I don't think this is what you are talking about


I know that movie too. But this isn't it. The movie I'm referring too was live action.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 9, 2016)

Tomcat: Dangerous Desires

Someone on DA found it for me.


----------

